# April wine



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

May 4th Mississauga Arts centre! 

Planning on going to this!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

What ever happened to Myles' search for a new lead singer/guitarist to take over?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jayoldschool said:


> What ever happened to Myles' search for a new lead singer/guitarist to take over?


 Don't know. Time for Google.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

if its not myles its not april wine. one thing i like is that over the years their price has been kept down and i've seen them everytime they are close. i love acdc the stones and many more, but i'd be damned if i'll pay the price they want. they are just not that special.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I saw a really good April Wine concert at the CNE when they opened for 3 Dog Night and T Rex, it's been a while though, that was August 31st 1973...


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I once saw a french-language April Wine cover band. They were great. They were called Avril La Vin.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What's your favorite April Wine song?

This is one of mine!


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

The first band I ever seen, way back when. Saw them again last summer and they were great!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Silent Otto said:


> The first band I ever seen, way back when. Saw them again last summer and they were great!


Where was this?


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

mister.zed said:


> I once saw a french-language April Wine cover band. They were great. They were called Avril La Vin.


lol, good one


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

One of these two would be my favorite of theirs:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Where was this?


It was at Le Studio--Rush recorded there as well.





Here's part one of a documentary about Le Studio...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Love April Wine! Nature Of The Beast was some of the first rock & roll I was exposed to as a child by my cool older cousins.

Saw them several times in the 90s & they absolutely kicked a$$, but caught them twice in the last few years & Myles seemed to be going through the motions. And it's not quite the same with only 2 guitar players, hard to do the "hot potato" solo during Roller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> Where was this?


A studio en Quebec cal the chalet. Rush did some videos there too


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Apparently Le Studio is in a state of disrepair & for sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Apparently Le Studio is in a state of disrepair & for sale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's some info in the video I posted above & it in updates the same people posted in other videos.
Apparently there was to be a new ritzy neighbourhood built there that didn't happen.


----------

